# Tabelle mit 5 spalten und 2 Zeilen erzeugen



## Lenin (11. Jun 2006)

Hallo
ich habe ein großes Problem, und zwar muss ich für die Schule ein Programm schreiben. Ich hab mir gedacht, dass ich ein Spiel mache, ungefähr wie WoC (World of Crime), bloß dass man bei mir keine Drogen sondern Autos verkauft. Nun bin ich relativ weit gekommen und hänge jetzt an einem Problem fest. Und zwar weiß ich nicht wie ich eine Tabelle erzeugen muss, damit sie 5 Spalten und 2 Zeilen hat. Ich habe schon das ganze Internet durchgesucht, bin auch auf manche Sachen gestoßen, die ich jedoch nicht umsetzen konnte z.B. habe ich eine Tabelle mit 2 Spalten gesehen und auch bei mir rein programmiert aber damit es 5 Spalten werden, ging es nicht, es hat bei mir immer Fehler angezeigt.
Was ich unbedingt noch sagen muss ist, dass ich ein totaler Anfänger in Java bin.
Also so stelle ich es mir vor wie die Tabelle aussehen soll:





FALLS DAS BILD NICHT ANGEZEIGT WIRD, ICH HABE ES BEI RAPIDSHARE HOCHGELADEN: http://rapidshare.de/files/22811471/autohaus.html
Bem: Ich meine die drei Tabellen in der Mitte.

Und so sieht mein Quellcode bis jetzt aus:
Als Dokument habe ich es auf RapidShare hochgeladen uner:
http://rapidshare.de/files/22813005/import_java.doc.html
Als .Jar Datei habe ich es auf RapidShare hochgeladen uner:
http://rapidshare.de/files/22813152/MainMap.java.html


P.S. Ich benutze JCreator LE zum programmieren (falls es euch weiter hilft). Und bitte entschuldigt falls da Rechtschreibfehler vorhanden sind.


Bitte hilft mir, muss es in 2 Wochen abgeben und komm grad net weiter.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!!!


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jun 2006)

Das übergebene Model bestimmt die Anzahl der Spalten und Zeilen.
Wenn du also zum Beispiel das DefaultTableModel verwendest würde das so aussehen:

```
DefaultTableModel model = new DefaultTableModel(2,5);
		JTable table = new JTable(model);
```

PS: rapidshare ist ein Filehoster und kein Imagehoster.
Wenn du also geneigten Helfern nicht zumuten willst jedes mal eine Stunde zu warten um sich das nächste Bild anzusehen solltest du in Zukunft Imageshack verwenden  :lol:


----------



## Lenin (12. Jun 2006)

Erstmals danke für die schnelle Antwort!!!
Aber geht deine Antwort auch, wenn ich in der Tabelle ein Bild und ein Aktions-Button einfügen will?
Ein Klassenkamerad hat mir gesagt das man ein sogenanntes "Grid-Layout" verwenden muss.

Bitte antwortet wieder so schnell.
 P.S. entschuldigung, dass es so lang bei Rapidshare dauert.


----------



## Wildcard (12. Jun 2006)

Deine Bilder kann ich mir leider nicht ansehen da sie auf rapidshare liegen, insofern habe ich dich da evt. falsch verstanden.
Möchtest du jetzt eine Tabelle haben, oder GUI Komponenten die tabellarisch angeordnet sind?


----------



## Lenin (14. Jun 2006)

Ich hab jetzt das Bild, wo die Tabelle drauf ist auf imageShack draufgetan und hoffe, dass du jetzt sehen kannst was ich meine. Ich versuche grad dauernd die Tabelle in der Mitte des Bildes zu erzeugen. In der Tabelle sollen ein Aktion-Button, ein Bild und rest Wörter sein.


----------

